

Nazi gold train 'found in Poland' - EwanToo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-33994483

======
lcswi
> Two people in Poland say they may have found a Nazi train rumoured to be
> full of gold, gems and guns that disappeared in World War Two, Polish media
> say.

